# Marrying special needs people



## Stolenheart (Dec 17, 2013)

I am member of an online community (in my own Country) that promotes the marriage of physically challenged people. (mine is a middle eastern Country and handicaps suffer from social stigma).
Then I realized that SJs specially the thinker types are less ready than other types to accept this idea.
Why?


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

my guess would be SJ like to do socially acceptable thing and it's not super socially acceptable I think it's a beautiful thing to do though. They just like the old ways maybe. I still don't believe that though, I don't think this has much to do with type.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know... I think ESFJs would be all over this. I find most of them to be so nurturing, understanding and thoughtful.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Stolenheart said:


> I am member of an online community (in my own Country) that promotes the marriage of physically challenged people. (mine is a middle eastern Country and handicaps suffer from social stigma).
> *Then I realized that SJs specially the thinker types are less ready than other types to accept this idea.*
> Why?


And we know that they are A) SJs and B) less accepting of the idea because ... ?


----------



## YoungBlood41 (Feb 12, 2014)

I work with people with intellectual disabilities, and I actually work with a married couple. Their happiness together is not at all stunted by the fact they have cognitive deficiencies, and, why should it? Why would I be against the happiness of two people?


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher (Feb 11, 2013)

niss said:


> And we know that they are A) SJs and B) less accepting of the idea because ... ?


You beat me to it Niss! Probably a troll.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

My boyfriend (ISTJ funnily enough) was diagnosed with Aspergers as a child, though I'd argue he doesn't have it anymore... But still knowing that I do want to marry him. I don't care about it personally, as long as I know he'll be a good role model to our kids.

So there.


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

As an ISFJ, I think it's wonderful for people with special needs to be able to get married like typically functioning people. I work with children who have Down syndrome, and my 21-year-old cousin has it as well, and she's had boyfriends just like any normal 21-year-old woman. Why shouldn't they be able to get married? They're human beings, aren't they? Would an extra chromosome really be enough to deny them normal human rights?


----------

